# Amish



## Skip (Oct 20, 2009)

Amish bakery doesn't use electric...what do you do about emergency lighting requirement? Building has gas lights for the wee hours of the morning when bakers start their day. Small operation less than 10 occupants.


----------



## peach (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: Amish

candles?  Just like they use after hurricanes..


----------



## Frank (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Amish

If under 50 occupants do they need emergency lighting?


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Amish

emergency illumination by the code is only required when the space requires two or more exits......... So if the space qualifies for one exit, it may not require emergency illumination.


----------

